# Aaron's Frog Farm closing this spring



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Closing the doors this spring. Chytrid has been found all around my area. Since it's been detected upstream from me at the wildlife refuge I don't think it's wise to distribute frogs to the pet trade w/ the possibility of contracting chytrid during the summer months. It's only a matter of time before it's here on my property. I live too close to a number of bodies of water and have insect hatches getting thru the screens during the summer. I'd rather be able to open my windows during the summer w/out worries. I found, what I now believe to be a chytrid die off last spring about 15 miles NW of me. The one wildlife refuge where it was found is about 7-10 miles upstream of me. 

Thanks to all for your support over the years!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

SERIOIUS BUMMER! But, I feel like you are being as responsible as possible. Some might say overly cautious, but eliminating disease vectors is SO IMPORTANT. Let me know what you've got for sale, Ill see if I cant take some frogs off your hands


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very responsible... So sorry you have to close down though. Will you be selling _all_ frogs?... Or just keeping them as a hobby and not a business.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry, I thought I was posting in the lounge, it can be moved if needed.

I may keep my pair of red galacts and orange bicolor that I've had for 14 years as pets but everything else is going. I don't ship adult terribilis so those pairs will be distributed to local friends who live in the city of buffalo. Other than that I don't have much to go. I only have a pair of azureus other than my terribilis bicolor and galact pairs. oh and a pair of Escudos which probably will go to my moms as they are nothing to care for in a 40 gal tank. I do have tads and eggs which I'll probably get rid of wholesale as I always do. Sorry nothing more to really get rid of. I had been scaling down for the last year to only focus on terribilis and have a few side projects. Unless of course someone is working w/ Rhac chahoua (Pine Isle) or trachyrynchus.


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Good luck Aaron with however you decide to move forward after this. You've definitely done your part as far as bettering our hobby.

Michael


----------



## JP41 (Apr 20, 2006)

thanks for all the great frogs you and I both no you will still be watching this board, since you have a passion for frogs. like michael said did alot for this hobby. thank you JP


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Jesus dude, I remember when you were advertising the frog so many years ago. It was you, herpetelogic, Doyle's Dart Den, and maybe AZDR. Good luck, sorry to hear you're shutting down.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, I may not always agree with you but I respect your passion for the hobby and the environment. Best wishes in any future endevors.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Ya, a little over 1/3 of my life I've been breeding dart frogs, I think I got my first auratus and reticulatus when I was still at home back in 92, I think. Thanks and I'm sure I'll do fine. More than enough options. Now I'm sorry I didn't apply for the wildlife biologist position at the wildlife refuge I volunteer at. She said I was well qualified but I didn't want the 40hr/week and 1 year commitment. Oh well.



fleshfrombone said:


> Jesus dude, I remember when you were advertising the frog so many years ago. It was you, herpetelogic, Doyle's Dart Den, and maybe AZDR. Good luck, sorry to hear you're shutting down.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

the best of luck to you!!! thanks for everything over the years.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> Jesus dude, I remember when you were advertising the frog so many years ago. It was you, herpetelogic, Doyle's Dart Den, and maybe AZDR. Good luck, sorry to hear you're shutting down.


I remember those days as well. I was just at Doyle's Dart Den. I wonder if he is still in the hobby? 

Sorry to hear about this!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

he just came back


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Aaron, I bought a pair of adult mint terribilis from you in 2004 maybe...can't remember when exactly. Could of been longer. Wish I still had them as I'm on a much higher level now. lol I did ok with them though.


----------



## yomamafat (Jun 16, 2010)

Aaron, thank you so much for you contribution to the hobby. Even though I've never had a transaction with you, I was learning from your website early on when I first started. I hope you continue your contribution in some way, shape, or form.


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for everything, Aaron. You've always been a stand up guy and the hobby will surely miss your contributions. Best of luck in whatever you choose to do next. If the situation changes, let me know and I'll send some frogs your way.


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Aaron, 
I have some of your progeny mint terribs and love them, they will be in my collection until my demise.
I am really sad you are leaving the hobby...

Sincerely,

Beth


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wait.. you're not leaving the hobby, right? You're just not going to be selling for a while, due to chytrid local to you, right?

I'm sorry to hear it but I understand why you feel you must do it. I think I would do it too. 

On a sort of on topic/off topic note, after reading your post, I googled the chytrid situation in my area (NC). Did not find much info but did find a report from 2009 that indicated low rates of chytrid in SW NC. Now I'm on a quest to find out who else in NC is surveying for chytrid. I figured maybe it would be a good volunteer situation to find whoever (hopefully someone) is keeping up with it and help out with tracking it.

You be back in the fall?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah what the above post says.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

No, I'm getting rid of everything. There'd be no sense in keeping a collection and possibly getting chytrid to start selling again in the fall. I can't tell the future so I don't really know if i'll get back into frogs. 



frogface said:


> Wait.. you're not leaving the hobby, right? You're just not going to be selling for a while, due to chytrid local to you, right?
> 
> I'm sorry to hear it but I understand why you feel you must do it. I think I would do it too.
> 
> ...


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Just curious, but do adult Terribilis not ship well?

Good luck!


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that you're leaving.


----------



## clownonfire (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry to read this Aaron. And thank you for everything you've done to the hobby in the past years.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I could only give out so many thanks I'll get back to the rest after they start working again. It's been a real joy being able to work w/ dart frogs as long as i have but I'm very excited to get back to research again, or landscaping(as an owner this time) or whatever i choose to do. The hard thing will be picking just one. I'm sure i'll appreciate vacationing again also There'll be nothing at home for me to worry about anymore. And who knows what the future holds, I may be back. Thanks again to everyone for your support and kind words!!!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Sorry to hear it, Aaron. You were really a big help for me when I started out; your frog room was the first I'd seen other than pet shop tanks, and all of my first frogs that breed came from you. Thanks again for all the advice and quality frogs, and hopefully sometime in the future you can get back in again.
Bryan


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks Bryan, it was a pleasure to get the company!

And David, yes, large terribilis don't ship well. not that you can't make a padded wall container to ship them. They are very strong and massive, which doesn't do well when popping like popcorn. More like shipping leopard frogs than most darts.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

That makes complete sense and I'll keep that in mind for future purchases. 

Thanks,

David



frogfarm said:


> Thanks Brian, it was a pleasure to get the company!
> 
> And David, yes, large terribilis don't ship well. not that you can't make a padded wall container to ship them. They are very strong and massive, which doesn't do well when popping like popcorn. More like shipping leopard frogs than most darts.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, have you thought of switching to something like day geckos or the like? Seems like they might fill that void I'm sure PDF's leave in everyone...


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

It's sounds to me like a welcome break for Aaron.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Bummer Aaron, you were always my first stop at White Plains many years ago.
Best of luck to you.

John


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck with the wedding, Aaron. It sounds like the wildlife refuge could really use your help working through the Chytrid issue. Maybe something will work out there for you.

All the best, Richard.


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I'm thinking of crested geckos or other Rhac geckos. I've bred all but lechianus and trachyrynchus. Day geckos need heat and are fast little buggers. Anyone can go in during the day and replace baby food trays and replace water and they don't need an external heat source for rhacs. AS you can see i'm all about my vacations now
Michelle just expressed interest in breeding chameleons again.


Wallace Grover said:


> Just out of curiosity, have you thought of switching to something like day geckos or the like? Seems like they might fill that void I'm sure PDF's leave in everyone...


----------



## Thinair (Aug 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Aaron. I have some beautiful green-stripe aurotaenia from you. Good luck in the next chapter of your life!


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Well, as the frogs are leaving I feel my stress level going w/ them. I hate to say it but Richard, you were right I needed a break, new path or whatever you want to call it.
I apologize to anyone I combatted w/ as I now realize it was pressures I put on myself which led me there. It's quite nice to be getting back to my old self.
I probably won't be back and have turned off my PM feature. If anyone wants to reach me you can email me. aaronsfrogfarm-at-icqmail dot com as the website(and email) will probably be going sometime soon/by the end of summer or whenever I'm paid up till.
Best of luck y'all.


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you attending frogday??? Hate to hear your out...I've enjoyed our chats though through the years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

Thank you.

No, hopefully I'll be somewhere camping or fishing I have some froglets that'll probably be ready but I imagine I'll have too much to do getting the property ready for the wedding to make the trip. Big plans for the garden, chickens, deer food plots and cutting wood for the stove and finishing this place up.

I'm getting rid of a lot of my tanks also. I have a lot of sterilite containers and some 20 hi's, lots of cut pvc(tad containers) and other misc. supplies. Anyone in the area that would like some free equipment should contact me. I'll have a better idea of what I have in a few days when spring cleaning is done.



rcteem said:


> Are you attending frogday??? Hate to hear your out...I've enjoyed our chats though through the years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

frogfarm said:


> Thank you.
> 
> No, hopefully I'll be somewhere camping or fishing I have some froglets that'll probably be ready but I imagine I'll have too much to do getting the property ready for the wedding to make the trip. Big plans for the garden, chickens, deer food plots and cutting wood for the stove and finishing this place up.
> 
> I'm getting rid of a lot of my tanks also. I have a lot of sterilite containers and some 20 hi's, lots of cut pvc(tad containers) and other misc. supplies. Anyone in the area that would like some free equipment should contact me. I'll have a better idea of what I have in a few days when spring cleaning is done.


I tried to pm you but it won't send...give me a call when you can

Chris
919-744-1343


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Dec 24, 2012)

sorry to see ya go bro,I'm just getting back into them after a decade off...lol
i still remember you guys crashing at the apartment and bringing me new lamasi in late 90's...
andy


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

Any suggestions for PDF resources in the WNY area? It doesnt appear there is much of a local community in WNY. Ive been trying to seek out some people that I could chat with. Sorry I missed you Aaron (my name is also Aaron, weird)....any info would be great if you have the time or interest. 

Thanks, 

-Aaron


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

There are a few froggers in that region. Check the regional announcements section. Just recently some upstaters were tallying their numbers. You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Firawen (Jan 29, 2012)




----------

